# Russian Turtle in Garage in Texas



## ChaseJones (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello all,
I am looking at getting a Russian tortoise in the next few months as I have read they are good beginner turtles.
I do not have any room in my house, and my backyard is not a good place to let him roam freely. So I was thinking about making a habitat in my garage and then a portable one for my backyard to let him out there every now and then. I live in Dallas, Texas so we sometimes have cold winters and sometimes moderate, and usually hot summers. 
If I can get any help on plans for the habitat, sizes, and if I can even have my tortoise in the garage pretty much year around. All information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 7, 2013)

A Texas garage is no place for a tortoise to live. The extremes are just not ok. 

Could you live in your garage? How about a dog, could it live in there? My garage in South Dakota can easily reach well over 120 degrees in summer. Well below zero in winter. Family that lives down there tell me about the extremes and I couldn't imagine keeping one if you're not able to protect from the extremes. A climate controlled(heat and ac) would be necessary. 

Until you can house in a proper way it doesn't sound likes good fit. I know it sucks... I've been there. But think about the extremes in your garage. Then think about what it would take to average them out to stable and habitable.


----------



## ChaseJones (Apr 7, 2013)

Is there no way to use a fan in summer, and in the summer i would be taking him out much more because i wouldnt have school. Then maybe a heat lamp in winter? Have a solar panel i can hook up.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 7, 2013)

You wouldn't let him 'roam freely' in your backyard. He should have a secure enclosure in your back yard. Ideally he would be outside as much as possible, weather permitting. If you can not provide that, then you should rethink getting a tortoise. When it is too cold for him to be outside, you can either have an enclosure in your garage (with lights/heat) or you can brumate him. 

I agree that a garage may not be the best place in the summer, but Texas garages get nowhere near that cold in winter. I think it would be fairly easy to make an enclosure in the garage hospitable and habitable.


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 7, 2013)

Russian tortoises simply need to be outside as much as possible, at least part of the year. I, too, would worry about the temps in your garage in the Summer. That, combined with the limited access to the outside makes me think it might be best to wait.
It is great that you are doing your research first!


----------



## ascott (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, why would your yard not be acceptable for setting up a tortoise enclosure?

Lots of options;

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=6SZiUf-QKIrmiAKOl4D4Dg&sqi=2&ved=0CD4Q9QEwBA

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...G6WIiAK8m4HwDA&sqi=2&ved=0CDsQ9QEwAw&dur=1152

http://www.russiantortoisepictures.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=984

http://www.russiantortoisepictures.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=982

http://www.russiantortoisepictures.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1001

http://www.russiantortoisepictures.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1148

http://www.russiantortoisepictures.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1221

The last one is my fav....just thought I would put out some ideas for you....


----------



## ChaseJones (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies. I did wounded if my garage would be ok, I do not want to kill him and want to give him a good life. Thank you very much for the pictures, some I saw we're really big and got the wrong idea. I will look into an outdoor enclosure and probably bring him in for the winter. If I could get any advice on ways to keep him cool during summer or if a covered and shaded place would be fine??


----------



## SpdTrtl (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Chase, I live in Texas and we have racoons and big birds of prey in my neighborhood so I had to be sure the kiddos were safe. I made a safe outdoor enclosure for them with a lid (we used 2 sizes of chicken wire to cover the sides of the enclosure and top so they can still enjoy the sunlight) and we can open and close to get in but solid enough that a smart racoon couldn't open it. 
We also throw a tarp or 2 over to cover if it rains, or at night if I know the weather is going to drop.

For the winter we have a 54 gallon rubbermaid with ground cover and stored and ready to go when needed.


----------

